# Washington Horse Park



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

You may remember my post about the dead owl we found along the trail. I’m glad to report that the only other creatures we found here on subsequent mapping trips were very large and very much alive elk! 

It’s done! All of the trails at the new Washington Horse Park have been digitized ( to within 1 meter) and I must say it was well worth the trip(s). We enjoyed our time there and look forward to visiting again. The park seems to be modeled after the KY Horse Park but with its own Washington flair!

The generally mild trails here were great for a relaxing ride! And the multitude of connectors allows the rider to create any length of ride that is wanted. 

And of course for the those with a competitive streak there are tons of events on the schedule for everything from eventing to mounted shooting. Sounds like it’s going to be a popular place.

As always for a free trail map, park details, and more click HERE


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't wait to find someone with a trailer who wants to go over soon! I am at Bridle Trails state park, but have no wheels. Mac got shiny new shoes today and I wanna take him over and take the shine off 'em.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Better go before the pass gets nasty


----------

